# Regional Forums > United States > South US >  Texas Herps

## Rage Beard Reptiles

Haven't heard much from anyone from Texas? What's up?

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

I am just trying to find a local group of people that are into Ball pythons like me. So far I have not really seen anyone from North Texas on any threads.

----------


## stupidcracker00

North Texas Wussup! Aka Flower mound...

----------


## PorcelainxDoll

Not in N.Texas but I am in San Antonio.

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

I'm in the Denton area. I know it's a ways off but either of you going to the NARBC this Feb. I plan on snagging some new pic ups there.

----------


## PorcelainxDoll

I wish I was going! But I tend to.stay pretty local usually only going to the Live Oak expo.

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2

----------

saffronflame (07-19-2014)

----------


## JellyFish72

Garland/Mesquite! I would imagine we'll be at NARBC; we haven't missed a show in Arlington yet!

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Ya I have been to the last two lone star expos and the last NARBC.

----------


## mario16

Dallas and I been looking for some breeders in north texas, rats and mice and also ball pythons 

Sent from my LG Esteem

----------


## PorcelainxDoll

Well if you cone to the one in Nov. Let me know  :Smile: 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Will do.

----------


## Shadow_TA

I used to live in Denton but I moved back home a few years ago. Now I live about 45 min from San Antonio.

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Did u like Denton?

----------


## Shadow_TA

Yeah it was alright.  I liked having stuff to do but I hated the traffic. I still come up there once or twice a year for a week or so to visit a friend.

----------


## TheSnakeGuy

Checkin in from Burleson! Just south of Ft. Worth. Can't wait for NARBC in Feb to meet the guys from BHB and maybe pick up an autographed shirt.

----------


## Tannerrrtx

And stephenville here!

----------


## taylor9209

Cleburne checking in.
I don't own a BP yet, but am fixing to start with my first soon.

----------


## kameo37

Plano, here! I've lived in Denton (went to UNT), Lewisville and Far North Dallas in the past. 
I wish we had decent reptile shop around. I go to the Lone Star and Repticon in Ennis...but not too much lately bc I'm feeling like we are at max capacity for the moment. My daughter is begging a crestie though...

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Ya I wont be getting any more pick ups until the first of the year because of that same reason I have to finish the reptile room in my garage. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## myECHO

Flower mound TX!

----------


## BulkMice

Texas here as well! good to see a there is a decent ball python following here!

----------


## ARamos8

Texas  :Smile:

----------


## southbay54

North of denton

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

> North of denton


What different species are you into?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## southbay54

boas and large pythons..you? I'm in krum

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Carpets, Dumerils boas, and balls. Although I am going to be slimming down my ball collection in order to make room for more carpets. I have carpet fever like no ones business. I am north of denton just a little outside of city limits. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## southbay54

so close by..I don't care for balls but I'm really getting into the bloods. I'm getting carpet in ennis at repticon hopefully

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

What kind of carpet are you looking to buy? How is repticon I only go to the lonestar expo and NARBC? I do most of my purchases online.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## southbay54

I have been to some really cool expo in okc but I can't remember the names. I also go to lonestar and narbc. I recently got my blood het alb at lonestar. I've never been to repticon but I'm very excited about the one in ennis. They're going to have venomous area Feb 1,2
any kind except coastal

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

I currently have one harris line female bredli that I purchased from Nick Mutton and I just bought an Afors line Male for her. I wont get him for a while due to the holidays. I really like the bredli they have an awesome attitude. Really fun to watch. I would really like to purchase some inlands but got to save a little scratch.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## southbay54

send  a pic

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Male that im waiting on.

(Nick Muttons Pic)
Here is my female she is growing like a weed.



I need to get some updated pictures of her.

----------


## southbay54

Super nice I can't wait to get one

- - - Updated - - -

Do you keep her in rack?

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

She is in a deep tub I modified with purches and screen for a heat lamp. Pretty simple and cheap for a grow out enclosure until she is big enough to go into her permanent Animal Plastics cage.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## southbay54

cool I used cserpant racks. Do you not like flex watt?

- - - Updated - - -

how did you make screen to fix the plastic tub thats pretty cool

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

I like flex watt that is what is running my rack systems. However I am in the process of switching all of my larger enclosures to radiant heat panels. I can take some picks of that deep tub I modified when I get home so that you can see how I did it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## southbay54

Sweet I look forward to seeing that.

----------


## southbay54

Do you used fish n chirp or big cheese for food? I go to big cheese but guy name chris at fish n chirp is selling few tree pythons and boas $100

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Ya I am pretty tight with Chris. I use fish n chirps for my live feders. I have used big cheese before but usually I get my frozen from pet snake snacks at the lonestar expo.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## southbay54

pet snack is a lot higher than big cheese.

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Not if its being shipped I work to many hours during the week to pick them up. I guess one time I called them for about a month and big cheese didnt have rats at all and it kinda put me off a little. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## southbay54

big cheese sell all mice and rats both ft and live and also rabbits and chicks. Everytime I call pet snack the never answer but there prices are higher ( i get 30 rat pups for 14 vs $30 for 25 rat pups from pet snacks
http://bigcheeserodents.com/

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

I know they sell both they didnt have any rats for a month so I went elsewhere.  I got to know the guy who owns pet snake snacks and he gives me discounts.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## southbay54

That's sweet I'll have to give them rang again

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

How many Bloods do you have? I was debating for a long time on getting some black bloods just havent pulled the trigger.  They look amazing!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## southbay54

I just have one blood het alb but getting another most likely at the big expo. I bought black blood at lonestar but had to return for exchange because he had RTI. Watch what you buy from s&s exotic

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Ya I havent heard to many good things about them. I am pretty snobby about who I buy from for that reason. I really cant afford to take the chance on bringing something like that into my collection.  What type of Albino is yours het for T+ or T-? I think the T- are absolutely insane when they are adults. I have seen some T+ that are pretty sick too though.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## southbay54

T- .. I've never seen t+ but maybe in February.. Yea man They screwed me on balll python selling me the wrong morph. I didn't have much knowledge at the time. The owner is rude and not very helpful. I'm still thinking about getting adult red tail that about 6ft for 200.

----------


## southbay54

I'm going to pm you good boa guy

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

I have a sub adult T+ Central American BCI. He is awesome his name is Tito. He has a bit of an attitude when in shed. He was a monster when he was a neonate, but with some handling he melowed out. He is just a pet, I have no intention of breeding him.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## SpenReptiles10

Just wondering what you would get?

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## southbay54

> Just wondering what you would get?


pastel and pinetripe make 1/4 I believe

----------


## southbay54

I bet man.. my orange ghost is pretty aggressive

----------


## ROACH

> Just wondering what you would get?


*Lesser Bee x Pastel
*Percent
Fraction
Morph

12.5%
1/8
Normal

12.5%
1/8
Pastel

12.5%
1/8
Spider

12.5%
1/8
Bumble Bee

12.5%
1/8
Lesser

12.5%
1/8
Lesser Pastel

12.5%
1/8
Lesser Bee

12.5%
1/8
Queen Bee 







*Lesser Bee x Pinstripe
*Percent
Fraction
Morph

12.5%
1/8
Normal

12.5%
1/8
Pinstripe

12.5%
1/8
Spider

12.5%
1/8
Spinner

12.5%
1/8
Lesser

12.5%
1/8
KingPin

12.5%
1/8
Lesser Bee

12.5%
1/8
Kingspin

----------


## southbay54

This weather is something

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Yep. I think it's the reason I am having such an early season.  Can't complain

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## southbay54

I'm skipping this year

----------


## southbay54

I notice last night My blood finally figure out her water dish lol

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Ya its always fun to see them drink. I have a couple snakes that had for a couple years that have never seen drink.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## southbay54

Have good Christmas man

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

You too

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## southbay54

Man I come home last night my heat stat was mess up the air heat was 95 degrees

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

That's not good really sorry to hear that. I had that happen. My space heater burnt up but luckily I was home to unplug it. Are all animals alright?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## southbay54

yea there all fine

----------


## southbay54

Woke up to a complete shed today

----------


## southbay54

http://www.okcelitereptileshow.com/

That's one of the shows I was telling you about. Another show in may

----------


## southbay54

http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...vement!-(Pics)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

I remember when this thread was first posted. It blew my mind!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## southbay54

Haha I know for fact my blood hasn't poop in 3
months

----------


## southbay54

happy new years what you getting into tonight

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Nothing much just hanging out with the family. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## southbay54

debating about going to winstar or not

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

"Do you feel lucky punk?" I never have any luck gambling. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## southbay54

I seem to have pretty good luck when it comes to things like that. Probably going head out there after this game goes off

----------

